# Mac Village



## Alexandre (5 Février 2005)

Pour tous ceux qui ont suivi mon post ("où se trouve le numéro de série"), qui m'ont conseillé et aider à faire apparaitre au grand jour l'arnaque dont je viens d'être victime, un grand merci.
Devant l'entêtement infantile du vendeur qui refuse toujours de rembourser l'achat de cet Imac g5 vendu au prix du neuf alors qu'il s'agit de toute évidence d'un refurb ou d'un sav douteux, je vous communique le nom de ce magasin afin que personne ne soit de nouveau arnaqué. Il s'agit de Mac Village. Ca se trouve en Guadeloupe, à Baie Mahaut. C'est un des seuls endroits où l'on peut se fournir en mac et ils ont le logo Apple Center. Si vous allez faire un tour sur leur site (www.macvillage.fr), vous noterez qu'ils cultivent le look Apple store, ce qui est trompeur et donne confiance.
Si vous souhaitez m'aider à faire pression sur eux, n'hésitez pas à leur envoyer un mail pour dire ce que vous pensez de ces pratiques. Croyez-moi, je n'ai rien exagéré. De la version 10.3.4 fournie, à l'Ilife 5 vaguement promis pour plus tard en version Us copiée sur un CD vierge, au pied support rayé, écran mal réessuyé, numéro de série dans 'information du systeme' purement et simplement effacé, vrai numéro de série dissimulé sous un scotch à l'intérieur du mac. Le tout pour le tarif de 1617 euros HT ( Imac G5 17 pouces/ 1.8 ghz).
J'ai vu dans leur boutique qu'un écran était connecté sur Mac Generation. Vos réactions pourraient les faire flipper. Tout comme la brigade de repression des fraudes qui sera saisi prochainement, et Apple France à qui toute cette affaire sera communiquer afin qu'ils retracent l'appareil à partir de son vrai numéro de série et j'espère retire leur license à ces charlots.

Encore merci à tous pour le soutien!!!!

_*Droit de réponse de MacVillage:*
Dans les dom, lorsqu'un produit s'avère défectueux au déballage, vus les frais d'octroi de mer et de fret, nous sommes contraints de le réparer sous garantie et de remettre la machine dans le circuit, la maladresse du vendeur a été de ne pas informer le client pour cette machine.Il n'y a eu aucune tentative de dissimulation quelconque. Dès que j'ai été personnellement informé de l'incident je me suis rapproché du client en question et procédé à l'installation d'une machine neuve, déballée et installée sous ses yeux, de plus je lui ai offert une caméra Isight en compensation.
Pierre Cholley
Pdg macvillage sas
_


----------



## NightWalker (5 Février 2005)

Bon courrages... et tiens nous au courrant de l'évolution de ton affaire..


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

Bouhouhou les méchants ! 

Sans dèc', là ils y sont aller fort de chez fort dans la loositude. Y devrainet perdre leur licence de vente. Comment ça ça n'existe pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Ya K voir les fottes d'aurtaugraf de leur site pour se douter de quel genre de vendeurs c'est... C'est le problème des situations de monopole et de non concurrence des magasins de province ( je pense que vous n'avez pas l'alternative de l'achat Apple Store en ligne outre mer...)


----------



## calvin (5 Février 2005)

excellent

sur le site, on peut lire que le design est fait par axecible...

mdr, il est ou le design ?

tout leur site est fait d'images pompees sur le site d'apple !


----------



## alargeau (5 Février 2005)

Moi j'arrive même pas à y accéder au site, ils vont super vite Apple pour une fois  !


----------



## Alexandre (8 Février 2005)

J'ai eu Apple France ce matin au tel. Avec le numéro de série original (celui dissimulé sous le scotch), ils ont pu vérifier et découvrir que mon mac avait déjà été vendu à quelqu'un d'autre le 6 octobre dernier. Un changement de carte mère a visiblement été effectué. La piste du refurb n'est pas exclue. Ils étaient très choqués et vont se mettre en rapport immédiatement avec cet Apple Center qui risque d'avoir très chaud aux oreilles.

Le vendeur refuse toujours un remboursement et nous traitent de paranos. Il commence vaguement à parler d'un échange de machine en fin de semaine prochaine, mais nous n'avons plus aucune confiance en lui. Dieu sait quel coucou il est encore capable de nous sortir!


_*Droit de réponse de MacVillage:*
Dans les dom, lorsqu'un produit s'avère défectueux au déballage, vus les frais d'octroi de mer et de fret, nous sommes contraints de le réparer sous garantie et de remettre la machine dans le circuit, la maladresse du vendeur a été de ne pas informer le client pour cette machine.Il n'y a eu aucune tentative de dissimulation quelconque. Dès que j'ai été personnellement informé de l'incident je me suis rapproché du client en question et procédé à l'installation d'une machine neuve, déballée et installée sous ses yeux, de plus je lui ai offert une caméra Isight en compensation.
Pierre Cholley
Pdg macvillage sas_


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2005)

Et dire que t'as du tomber l'futal sans sonnyboy


----------

